# Immer trübes Wasser ab Frühjahr



## Andreas Pridzun (22. Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab, ich schreibe hier für meine Eltern, welche einen Koiteich haben. Ich selber bin da eher unbedarft.
Problem ist folgendes, in jedem Frühjahr trübt der Teich etwas ein , zum Sommer hin wird es dann dkl.-braun. Vermutlich durch irgendeine Algen- oder Bakterienblüte. Der Teich hat ca 25m3 und ist mit 4 Kois (adult) besetzt. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir dann einen Oase Filter Typ: Biotec Screenmatic mit Bitron UV-Klärer installiert. Daraufhin wurde es kurzfristig besser, ist aber mittlerweile auch wieder hinfällig. (UV-Brenner wurde nach 12 Mon getauscht)
Regelmäßige Arbeiten sind: Boden absaugen mit Schlammsauger, Laub abkeschern.
Jetzt haben wir von einer sog. Kupferelektrode gehört die gegen Schlamm und Fadenalgen helfen soll und somit für klares Wasser.

Wir sind für jeden Tip dankbar, natürlich auch wenn es etwas anderes als diese Kupferelektrode gibt.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Andreas Pridzun!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Immer trübes Wasser ab Frühjahr*

Hallo Andreas und :willkommen

Ihr habt im Teich andere Probleme (zuviel Sonne, zuviel Schmutzeintrag usw.) lies dir mal bitte das hier durch Algenproblematik

Und lasst bitte die Finger von diesen Wundermittelchen dir im Fachhandel angeboten werden, die helfen nur dem Hersteller und Verkäufer.

Such mal hier nach Kupfer etc. Da bekommst du eine Menge Antworten zu dem Thema.

Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos ein, am besten eines mit einer Gesamtübersicht


----------



## gluefix (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Immer trübes Wasser ab Frühjahr*

Lass bloß die Finger von Kupfer. Grünes oder trübes Wasser kann gesünder sein als man vielleicht denkt. Die Koi fühlen sich dort übrigens auch wohler und wachsen besser. In Japan werden sie regelrecht in Mudpods gesetzt um zu wachsen. Das sind grüne, schlammige Tümpel.


----------

